# What's your strength to weight ratio



## gerg

*Strength to weight ratio (deadlift + bench + squat) / bodyweight*​
< 2.0 (weak)31.50%2.0 - 2.542.00%2.5 - 3.0126.00%3.5 - 4.03216.00%4.0 - 4.52613.00%4.5 - 5.02713.50%5.0 - 5.52613.00%5.5 - 6.02914.50%6.5 - 7.02110.50%7.0 - 8.0126.00%8.0 - 9.010.50%9.0+73.50%


----------



## gerg

Just a random thought I had in the gym last night.

Calculate your ratio by adding together your max benchpress, deadlift and squat, and divide this total by your body weight (doesn't matter if you use lbs or kgs)

(bench + deadlift + squat) / body weight

I figure those 3 give a general overview of strength

poll to follow...


----------



## Beklet

Dunno what my max is - closest I've got is 3RM...


----------



## gerg

Beklet said:


> Dunno what my max is - closest I've got is 3RM...


for women 3RM is fairly close to your 1RM apparently (not sure what the theory is)


----------



## megatron

lol someone has an epeen


----------



## weeman

i work out at 6.06 

i've never tried for one rep max's so that was calculated with weights i've done for at least 3-4 reps.


----------



## gerg

weeman said:


> i work out at 6.06
> 
> i've never tried for one rep max's so that was calculated with weights i've done for at least 3-4 reps.


  forgot the 6.0-6.5 category, typing out numbers is difficult


----------



## Beklet

Just over 3, going by the weights I use now, but that category isn't there either


----------



## bbeweel

Slightly off topic but im sure i read somewhere that if you can bench one and half times your bodyweight or more then your doing well for strength versus body weight??.......so if i weigh between 93-96kg and my max bench is 160kg then i figure im doing ok? :confused1:


----------



## Guest

4.64 mine, tis let down by bench press :laugh:


----------



## gerg

maybe a mod could fix the poll options

*nervous OCD twitch at having mistakes in there

That's still pretty strong Lin, especially if you're BP is poor


----------



## MaKaVeLi

6.7 yay! :cool2:


----------



## Guest

Around 7 or so .......my math is poor:rolleyes:


----------



## donggle

5.6. That's during a last bulk when I tried for 1 rep max's. Only time I've ever done it, hate doing them and never will again.


----------



## donggle

Con said:


> Around 7 or so .......my math is poor:rolleyes:


Start > Programs > Accessories

:tongue:


----------



## Nytol

bbeweel said:


> Slightly off topic but im sure i read somewhere that if you can bench one and half times your bodyweight or more then your doing well for strength versus body weight??.......so if i weigh between 93-96kg and my max bench is 160kg then i figure im doing ok? :confused1:


You have a decent bench, but IMO 1.5 times BW is not that impressive for most guys, for a 100kg guy that is only 150kg.

A raw, strict, double bodyweight bench is a rare thing.


----------



## pauly7582

wtf

this is baised in favour of shorter guys who inevitably weigh less!!!


----------



## MXD

7.6


----------



## gerg

pauly7582 said:


> wtf
> 
> this is baised in favour of shorter guys who inevitably weigh less!!!


meh, i was trying to make it balanced as possible!


----------



## Nytol

pauly7582 said:


> wtf
> 
> this is baised in favour of shorter guys who inevitably weigh less!!!


Anything to do with strength and weight always will.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Who voted 9+?


----------



## Uriel

I never thought of Bodybuilding as a strength event...

Are the folk answering power lifters?

I've seen little turds half the size of me come in the gym and uselessly swing weights around that I'd never consider for their application. Some are heading for terrible injury because they are tits.

Never take your ego to the gym is what I'd advise anyone. When your strength increases and you start handling serious weights, you'll not worry about the figures.

I realise it's probably tongue in cheek but steady with form and a peek contraction will **** on biffing up a big injurious weight any day


----------



## Guest

BLUE(UK) said:


> Who voted 9+?


 Not me, but i have done 842.5kg at 90kg in a contest so that would be over 9 times


----------



## Ironhorse

I got 6.79444444 based on raw lifts and drug free for the moment.


----------



## Chris1

3.2!!! damn, and I thought I was quite strong as well. Means I have to work harder I guess.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

windsor81 said:


> 3.2!!! damn, and I thought I was quite strong as well. Means I have to work harder I guess.


I think your doing it in kilos mate, to find pounds, multiply the weight by 2.2


----------



## dmcc

A hair under 4 (so I voted 4). Let down by a weak bench (110kg 1RM) and I don't know what my squat 1RM is, so best guess.


----------



## dmcc

MaKaVeLi said:


> I think your doing it in kilos mate, to find pounds, multiply the weight by 2.2


Makes no difference, there is a common factor that will then become a common denominator.


----------



## TOBE

4.5


----------



## Slamdog

i'm let down by being a fat git with a weak bench.. and i've never done a 1rm either


----------



## TH0R

Very sad 4.5, need to do my 1st cycle


----------



## jw007

I have an ex PL mate who has done over 11 :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## SOUTHMAN

a guy at a gym i went to was 67kilos and was squatting 240kgs he didnt even look like he worked out. If you type in phil richards on you tube youll see him doinh 256kg squat and 195kg bench at 71kilo body weight! impressive


----------



## MaKaVeLi

SOUTHMAN said:


> a guy at a gym i went to was 67kilos and was squatting 240kgs he didnt even look like he worked out. If you type in phil richards on you tube youll see him doinh 256kg squat and 195kg bench at 71kilo body weight! impressive


mg:that is ****ing crazy!!!


----------



## YoungGun

5.1 but this tit sitting next to me clicked 9, apologies.


----------



## sam600

5.1, gotta loose some weight. think im gonna get some photos up to shame myself into it.


----------



## albie

Dont know what my 1RM is for either the bench,dead or squat.

I got 3reps with 220kg dead last session, 5 reps with 160kg bench n 6 reps with 160kg squat, So using this with a BW of 112kg its 4.8

any idea what i should 'add' using the above to give an approx 1RM, failing that i may just try during the coming week.


----------



## wee matt

if ive worked it out right mine's 7.0 , but dont do 1 rep max so these are weights that i rep with .


----------



## jjb1

a massive factor will be ROM

no invisable 6'' blocks on bench

no 5'' squats

deadlifts........well assisted or not would play a role in weight


----------



## Kezz

6.1 for me


----------



## nathanlowe

3.5 for me.


----------



## martin brown

YoungGun said:


> 5.1 but this tit sitting next to me clicked 9, apologies.


Wondered who else was in my gang...

Come on Jenkins, click the 10x button!


----------



## Goose

6.16 for me.


----------



## gerg

it's an interesting graph, there's 2 peaks with a normal distribution around them. I wonder if this represents the natties and assisted people? Could also be women vs me, suited vs raw, or people never actually doing their 1RM.


----------



## Goose

Well I havnt voted as where do you put 6.16? You've missed out the middle man.

Oh and im currently Natty.....

At the minute


----------



## Ollie B

5.4


----------



## MattF450

6.5 natural and pretty pleased with that.


----------



## musclefox

7,2 Not bad at 90kg..


----------



## HELP ME

I'm around 3.3, but since that category is missing, I put myself under 3.5-4.0. I wasn't sure if you wanted max (one time with the highest weight), or the max of what you can do on a full 8-10 rep set...... It would go up if it was the one-time max out!!!!


----------



## Martinb

5.9. Natural, i wanna break 6 now though.


----------



## Jacko89

5.96  nearly 6.0


----------



## powerlifter8

5.9


----------



## Dave 0511

5.4... not great but i dont really go for strength, although lifting heavy weights is nice for the ego.... (heavy for me lol)


----------



## jw007

Dave 0511 said:


> 5.4... not great but i dont really go for strength, although lifting heavy weights is nice for the ego.... (heavy for me lol)


IMO discussing strength to weight ratios is taboo and vulgar

What does it matter what you lift??

It could be 1kg or 1000kg

As long as i have the strength to lift up my partner and daughter then who cares????

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/58427-uk-muscle-rich-list-4.html

just saying.....


----------



## Gym Bunny

LMAO JW007. All outta reps or you'd get some.

Pre-injury: 3.8

Now: 3.0

Must work harder.


----------



## MXD

7.9


----------



## tmacf

5.77 with a really poor bench.


----------



## evad

ive never intentionally done a 1rm and also do not know what i weight so i cant really calculate this im afraid


----------



## Guest

My stats are my 1 rep max, apart from BP where that is now 87.5kg


----------



## eurgar

7.2


----------



## alan87

around 4.5 ish lol


----------



## big phil

5.86 .... a little disapointed but i have to remember that i do weigh 22 stone ! :thumb:


----------



## Knifey

7.2

Haz


----------



## stevep1941

4.2 let down by my bench, which is really weak!!!! 90kg max. Body weight-74kg (but i am working on it and trying to improve before anyone shoots me down!!!!)


----------



## chris jenkins

martin brown said:


> Wondered who else was in my gang...
> 
> Come on Jenkins, click the 10x button!


lol


----------



## ElfinTan

4.5.......trust me to be fcking Missy Average....same with shoes!!!!can never get anything decent in the sales with size 5's!


----------



## stevep1941

4.8 now after 5 weeks on the one


----------



## solidcecil

5.4 i thought i would be higher seen as though my deadlift is over double bw and bench and squat are both over 1.5 times bw.


----------



## martin brown

solidcecil said:


> 5.4 i thought i would be higher seen as though my deadlift is over double bw and bench and squat are both over 1.5 times bw.


Lol, 2 + 1.5 + 1.5 = ????

What did you expect it to be mate?


----------



## Goose

martin brown said:


> Lol, 2 + 1.5 + 1.5 = ????
> 
> What did you expect it to be mate?


going my cecil calculations latley (9x3 = 21) who knows what he was after! :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Jsb

MaKaVeLi said:


> I think your doing it in kilos mate, to find pounds, multiply the weight by 2.2


if you use kg or lbs it will work out the same just as long as you use the same for each ie. bodyweight and max lifts


----------



## solidcecil

well a week ago today it was 5.4 and today it is 5.9


----------



## VXR-Lovely

5.3 at the moment.


----------



## solidcecil

mines now 6.1 and i am happy with that!


----------



## Cheese

5.6 - I'm let down by legs didn't start training them propperly until 12 months ago.

If Bob Geldoff saw my legs he'd through a concert!


----------



## bigmitch69

5.25


----------



## Ader

6.3ish


----------



## WRT

6.2, not bad I suppose!


----------



## Adam T

mine was 0.85

ha ha


----------



## Adam T

no i did it wrong its 2.086

cool


----------



## Goose

6.25 gone up a tad


----------



## flatout.com

6.2 at the moment but i have done 6.75 with a good knee


----------



## acelikethunder

Hi everyone im new hear .its nice to find such an interesting site iv had lots of fun reading and learning.

ratio 6.4

About me age 29

Hight 5 .7

weight training for 7 years natural

body weight 83 kg

body type meso endomorth

my raw 1 rep max lifts are

bench press 132 kg

squat 160 kg

dead litf 242 kg

My goal is to be strong and healthy and keep traning natural. Time for my protein now see ya ,Chris


----------



## Themanabolic

4.5


----------



## lshannon41

4.25 but I can't squat for sh.it


----------



## wes

5.7 and with proper ROM but that's based on 6-8 reps. I've never tried a 1rm.


----------

